# TP700 comfort Panel -- LAN Einstellungen??? Keine Verbindung



## Benedikt (24 Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe folgendes Problem:

TP700 comfort Panel soll an die "Fritzbox" angeschlossen werden via LAN Kabel, Sm@rtClient /Server/ usw. Lizensen übertragen alles soweit eingerichtet und vorbereitet!

ABER:

Ich scheitere gerade daran eine Verbindung zu meiner Fritzbox aufzubauen, d.h. LAN Kabel im Panel TP700 eingesteckt (mit PC getestet & PORT funktioniert) bekomme aber keine Verbindung! 

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen was ich im Panel (Internetoptionen o.ä.) einrichten muss?

Wollte lediglich mit dem Panel den Internetzugang vorab testen


Vielen DANK


----------



## PN/DP (24 Februar 2015)

Versuche es mit IP-Adresse 192.168.178.10, subnetmask 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.178.1
oder aktiviere "obtain an IP address via DHCP"

Harald


----------



## Benedikt (24 Februar 2015)

Hallo Harald,

danke für die schnelle Antwort

Konfiguration am Panel direkt; über TIA Portal; oder in Fritzbox ? 

benötige hierzu ein wenig Hilfestellung

Ich korrigiere:

-IP Adresse geändert wie Harald beschriebn direkt in TIA dann ALLES neu übertragen.
-Einstellungen am Panel (Internetoptionen und Netzwerkeinstellungen geändert)

Funktioniert kann mir das aber immernoch nicht erklären?!


----------



## PN/DP (24 Februar 2015)

Die IP-Adresse wird direkt im Control panel des TP700 eingestellt, völlig unabhängig von TIA.
Wie der Dialog genau heißt weiß ich nicht, genaueres steht aber in der Betriebsanleitung des TP.

Was kannst Du Dir nicht erklären?

Harald


----------



## Benedikt (25 Februar 2015)

Habe folgende Anzeige erhalten in System Diagnostics auf HMI miniweb.




380002
02.04.2009 15:47:20
KVergeben  Sie Benutzernamen und Passwort für die Web-Services im WinCC Internet  Settings Applet, ansonsten können die Web-Services nicht ausgeführt  werden.


----------



## don_looney (25 Februar 2015)

Die Einstellung befindet sich unter Network. Ist wie beim normalen Windows auch. Musst nur in die Systemeinstellungen des TP700.
Die Adresse die du im TIA Portal für das TP700 vergibst ist nur für die Kommunikation mit der Steuerung.
Korriegiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Benedikt (25 Februar 2015)

Ich habe das Problem das ich auf dem Server (über Internet Explorer durch eingabe IP Adresse) mich nicht Einloggen kann. Ich benötige um das Panel zu steuern ein Benutzername und Passwort!
Aber wo kann ich das anlegen!

Ich kann es einfach nicht finden oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?!


----------



## don_looney (25 Februar 2015)

Benedikt schrieb:


> Habe folgende Anzeige erhalten in System Diagnostics auf HMI miniweb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich denke wenn du es dort einstellst wie benedikt schon beschrieben hat, solltest du drauf kommen.


----------



## PN/DP (25 Februar 2015)

don_looney schrieb:


> Die Adresse die du im TIA Portal für das TP700 vergibst ist nur für die Kommunikation mit der Steuerung.
> Korriegiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


Die Adresse wird im TIA eingegeben, damit das TIA das Panel findet (für den Transfer). Für die Kommunikation mit der Steuerung ist die Adresse egal.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (25 Februar 2015)

Benedikt schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem das ich auf dem Server (über Internet Explorer durch eingabe IP Adresse) mich nicht Einloggen kann. Ich benötige um das Panel zu steuern ein Benutzername und Passwort!
> Aber wo kann ich das anlegen!


Im *Control Panel* > *WinCC Internet Settings*, steht so auch in der Meldung.
Die Register zur User Administration gibt es nur, wenn ein Projekt aufs Panel geladen ist, wo der Sm@rtServer oder WebServer aktiviert ist.
Leider hat Siemens das nicht in der Betriebsanleitung der Panele erklärt, aber im Online Support.
siehe mal hier: Zugriffsrechte für WebServer und Sm@rtServer einrichten

Harald


----------



## don_looney (25 Februar 2015)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Die Adresse wird im TIA eingegeben, damit das TIA das Panel findet (für den Transfer). Für die Kommunikation mit der Steuerung ist die Adresse egal.
> 
> Harald



So war das. Achja

Danke


----------



## Benedikt (26 Februar 2015)

Zunächst vielen Dank für die nützlich Tipps.

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist:

Ich wollte mit meinem Smartphone (handy) via Sm@rtClient APP von Siemens auf das Panel zugreifen.

Im WLan funktioniert es ohne Wlan nicht. Weshalb? Habe im Netz nichts gefunden!


----------



## PN/DP (26 Februar 2015)

Benedikt schrieb:


> Im WLan funktioniert es ohne Wlan nicht. Weshalb?



Kannst Du das nochmal präziser formulieren?

Harald


----------



## Benedikt (27 Februar 2015)

Panel via EthernetKabel an Fritzbox.
Ich kann mit meinem Laptop aber auch mit meinem Handy im WLan Netz auf mein Panel zugreifen via Sm@rtClient.

Sobald ich mein Wlan verlasse (mit meinem Handy) erreiche ich das Panel nicht mehr!


----------



## ChristophD (27 Februar 2015)

Hi,

ok du unterbrichst die Netzwerkverbindung zwischen dem Handy und dem Panel, und wunderst dich dann das du vom Handy nicht mehr auf das Panel kommst? ist das so korrekt ?
Dann ist das ja kein Fehler sondern ein Feature!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## PN/DP (27 Februar 2015)

Benedikt schrieb:


> Sobald ich mein Wlan verlasse (mit meinem Handy) erreiche ich das Panel nicht mehr!


 Schmeiß das Handy wech, das taugt nichts. 
Oder frage die NSA, ob die Dein Handy automatisch übers Internet zu Deinem Heimnetzwerk routen können, wenn das Handy außerhalb der WLAN-Reichweite ist.

Im Ernst: Wenn Du das WLAN verlässt, dann muß Dein Handy auf anderem Weg in Dein Heimnetz kommen, z.B. mit VPN übers Internet "von draußen" über Deine Fritzbox.

Harald


----------

